# Folding chopper



## jkom (Apr 23, 2012)

I built this bike in honor of my 17 year sister Gillian who died in an accident. She loved vintage folders... The artwork on the down tube was copied from one of her original pieces! 
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## vontrike (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Bicycles are great therapy, and a great way to help heal. I do this myself dealing with life's ups and downs. You did a great job, and the special artwork works. Vontrike.


----------



## bits n pieces (Apr 25, 2012)

*Sorry for your loss.*

The bike and artwork are awesome ! Everything happens for a reason even if we are never capable of understanding why.


----------



## jkom (Apr 25, 2012)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for the warm thoughts...!


----------

